# Overcoming Anhedonia/Depression with CBT?



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone managed to overcome anhedonia(loss of pleasue in sociallizing etc), depression and all relative symptoms with just CBT some other thought therapy? I have social anxiety as well but I really feel nothing when talking to people, or doing other activities. I still worry immensely what other people think of me and am completely self-conscious with looks, facial expressions etc, but I also never have fun with anything anymore. Feel like a zombie or robot most the time...


----------

